# لعبة المعلومات



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

حبيت اطرح عليكم هاللعبه المفيده والي بنعمة الرب يستفيد منها الجميع ويستمتع في نفس الوقت 

فكرة اللعبه 

هي مثلا ان يضع العضو اسماً من اسماء الخضار... او الفاكهه.. او اللحوم.. او اجزاء بالانسان

مثل الكلى ..والكبد.. والقلب ...ألخ,

ويطلب من العضو الي بعدي الي 
 يريدمن معلومات عن شي ثاني وهكذا... 

ان شاءالله تعجبكم الفكره ونشووف تفاعلكم ,,, 

 نبدأ 

اطلب من العضو الي بعدي معلومات عن 

"البرتقال" ​


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

تسمحولي احكي عن برتقال اللي احبه​ 
البرتقال .. ​ 







​ 




يحتوي على نسبة عالية من فيتامين C بالاضافة إلى فيتامين A و B ​ 

هناك قرابة200 نوع من البرتقال والثمار الحمضية المشابهة له يحتوي على23 عنصرا جوهريا من العناصر الغذائية 
مثل : سكر الفواكه، الحديد، الكلس، الفسفور، وغيرها... وقد ثبت بعد الفحص(والتحقيق) في أحدث المختبرات العلمية أن البرتقال يحتوي على :
*69% فيتامينc*
*4% كالسيوم*
*9% يود*
*6% حديد*
*36% نترات المنغنيز*
*17% حامض الستريك*
*32% أملاح معدنية*
*1% فيتامين ضد السرطان*
*6% فيتامين ضد الرماتيزم*
*9% سكر مقوي طبيعي*
*13% فيتامين لبناء العظام*
*16% عامل مساعد لإلتئام الجروح*​ 



*الفوائد :*​ 
*1- يصفي الدم ويقتل الدود وعصيره نافع.*
*2- عصير البرتقال يزيل الحمى ويقضي عليه ويساعد على هبوط درجة الحرارة نتيجة الحمى.*
*3- يطرد البلغم ومفيد لتنظيف البلعوم والحنجرة.*
*4- مدرر ومنظف للكلية والمثانة.*
*5- ملين ويزيل فضلات المعدة والأمعاء وينظفها.*
*6- البرتقال يساعد على إلتئام الجروح وشفاء الأمراض الجلدية ونافع لإرتفاع ضغط الدم.*
*7- يقوي المعدة ويقوي الأسنان ويزيل بعض أمراض اللثة في الفم ويفتت الحصى ويذيبها ويطرد الرمل من الجسم.*
*8- البرتقال وعصيره مقوي ومشهي خصوصا للذين يشتكون من فقر الدم.*
*9- يقوي الأعصاب والقلب ومنوم ومهدئ ومريح للدماغ.*
*10- البرتقال يقوي العظام والأظافر والشعر والأسنان ويقلل من نسبة الدهون(الكولسترول).*
*11- ينظم عملية الجهاز التنفسي للأسنان.*
*12- مضاد ضد السعال والأنفلونزا.*
*13- البرتقال يساعد على طرد الغازات.*
*14- البرتقال ينظم عمل العضلات والعروق يزيد الكالسيوم.*
*15- ضد الأمراض التناسلية ومرض السفلس وبعض الأمراض الزهرية.*
*16- نافع للأمراض الجلدية والجرب.*
*17- نافع لأورام الرحم والمبيض والمجاري البولية والبروستات.*
*18- نافع لحالات التهوع(التقيء).*
*19- البرتقال ناعف لأورام المفاصل والنقرس والرماتيزم وتصلب الشرايين.*
*20- يساعد على إزالة آثار التسمم نتيجة إستعمال الأدوية الكيمياوية.*
*21- يقوي الجهاز العصبي والهضمي ونافع في علاج أورام المقعد والبواسير.*
*22- يمنع الكثير من الأمراض السرطانية.*
*23- البرتقال وعصيره نافع لأمراض التيفوئيد.*
*24- نافع للزكام وللمصابين بالأنفلونزا.*
*25- البرتقال عامل مفيد للقضاء على بعض الترشحات للجهاز التناسلي عند النساء وعصيره مفيد ويعوض عن حليب الأم.*
*26- مفيد ومعطر ونافع مع السلطة.*
*27- البرتقال دواء جيد ونافع لإزالة قروح اللثة والفم.*
*28- ينفع إستعمال قشر البرتقال فوق الفحم المشتعل في المناقل حيث يغطي رائحة قشر البرتقال الزكية رائحة الفحم.*
*29- في سنة1930م قام الدكتور(مارانون) في إسبانيا بتجزئة الفيتامينات المتواجده في البرتقال وأعتبرها مفيدة لمرضى السكر كذلك يعتقد(الدكتور كرين والد) إن عصير البرتقال مفيد لعلاج مرضى السكر أما الدكتور(شوير بروش) الإسباني يعتبر البرتقال وعصيره نافع ومفيد لكثير من الأمراض.*
*30- في البرتقال فوائد كثيرة حتى في قشره الخارجي وفي شحمه وبذوره(النوى) على أن لا يسرف في تناوله(فالإسراف في أي شيء مردود) (كلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا).*
*31- بعد غسل قشر البرتقال و(تجفيفه) بحيث يمكن طحنه في الطاحونة الكهربائية جيدا كالبودر ينفع للإستعمال مع الحليب أو عند صنع وعمل المحلبي(الكاستر) أو عمل الحلويات والكيك كمعطر وبديل عن الفانيلا وهو ينفع لغازات المعدة... وله نكهة طيبة وعطر ولون طبيعي.*
*32- ذكرت العلامة الفرنسية الكبيرة(السيدة لوسيه راندو) رئيسة مؤسسة الصحة الغذائية لوجود مواد حمضية وكيمياوية طبيعية في البرتقال وعصيره فهو نافع ومفيد للجسم وتوفر وتؤمن الحرارة والحيوية والنشاط له.*
*33- من الفواكه المفيدة للكبار والشباب والصغار خصوصا في فصل الشتاء ونافع لسوء الهضم وورد في الكتب(القديمة) أن الصين هي منشأ فاكهة البرتقال؟!*
*34- كتب أحد الصينيين سنة1178م أن هناك27 نوعا من البرتقال بعضها بدون بذور(نوى).*
*35- إعتبر الصينيون البرتقال رمز السعادة وقال الفرس أنها خير شجرة تليق بفردوس الآخرة.*
*36- في أيامنا الأخيرة إستعمل الكثير زهور البرتقال(القداح) عطورا وتيجانا للعرائس.*
*37- أن من خصائص وفوائد فاكهة البرتقال ومنافعه الكثيرة في العلاج والشفاء تصل إلى درجة مما تجعلنا أن نقول أن وجود قفص(كارتون) البرتقال في البيت يعادل بل أكثر من صيدلية طبيعية في معالجة الأمراض وأثرها الفعال في الشفاء.*
*38- ننصح الأمهات من أجل سلامة الصغار ودوام صحتهم بتغذية أطفالهن ببرتقالة أو كوب عصير البرتقال بدلا من الشكولاته أو بعض الحلويات المضرة.*
*39- من طريف وعجيب ما ذكر أن في جزيرة فرناندوبو بأفريقيا يوجد برتقال بحجم كبير يعادل حجم البرتقال الموجود*
*بخمس مرات أو أكثر وهو حلو المذاق وفيه ماء كثير.*
*40- خلط عصير البرتقال الحلو مع قليل من العسل نافع ومفيد جدا كغذاء للصغار ويعادل حليب الأم.*​ 
عايزة معلومات عن الطحال .... وهكذا اي معلومة يطلب من الذي يدخل ان يعطينا عنها معلومات هههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع حلو ومفيد يا اني

انما هنا شرط المعلومة ..

يجب ان تكون موثقة من 

مصدر موثوق به

يعني من مواقع رسمية 

وليس من منتديات...

سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع حلو ومفيد يا اني
> 
> انما هنا شرط المعلومة ..
> 
> ...


 
طيب شكرااا" رح نتقيد بالتعليمات المناسبة ...
الكل يدخل ويكتب المصدر 
وربنا يبارككم جميعا"


----------



## جيلان (19 أبريل 2010)

*حلوة اوى يا عسل*
*الطحال*

*هو عضو يوجد في جميع الحيوانات الفقارية وكذلك الإنسان.*

*يقع في الجانب الأيسر من البطن تحت الحجاب الحاجز ويشبه في تكوينة الغدد اللمفاوية، بيضاوي الشكل في إستطالته ذو لون إرجواني معتم. طوله من 125 إلى 150 مم وعرضه حوالي 76 مم وسمكه حوالي 38 مم ووزنه عند الشخص البالغ 200 غرام ويقع خلف الاضلاع 9 و 10 و 11.*

*و هو لا يقع مباشرة تحت الاضلاع لانه مغطى من الأعلى بالحجاب الحاجز. ويلامسه اعضاء كثيرة في البطن : ذبل البنكرياس، الكلية اليسرى، القولون والامعاء الدقيقة. ولا نستطيع ان نلمسه في الإنسان الطبيعي إلا إذا كبر الطحال ويساعدنا في ذلك وحود تقوسات على سطحه الامامي وهي تبقى حتى عندما يكبر في الحجم. وللطحال رباطين: الرباط الطحالى الكلوى والرباط المعدى الطحالى ولذلك ممكن تحريكه وسحبه إلى امام أثناء العملية الجراحية.*

*[عدل] الوظيفة*
*هو مركز لإنتاج كرات الدم الحمراء والصفائح الدموية أثناء المرحلة الجنينية، ويساعد الطحال على تنقية الدم من المواد الضارة. وتتكون خلايا الدم في نقي العظم، وتدور في الجسم بعض الوقت قبل أن تموت.*

*ويدخل الدم الذي يمر عبر الطحال من فراغات إسفنجية الشكل تسمى الجيبانيات (أشباه الجيوب). وتوجد في هذه الفراغات خلايا كبيرة تسمى البلاعم تحيط بالدم وتدمر خلايا الدم القديمة أو التالفة.*

*المصدر : ويكيبيديا*


*الى بعدى يقولى معلومات عن ........ ( المجموعة الشمسية ) بس معلومات بسيطة كدى من غير تعمق*


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

​*مقدمة عن المجموعة الشمسية*

*تنتمي الشمس إلى تجمع نجمي كبير يضم أكثر من مئتي ألف مليون نجم يعرف باسم مجرة درب التبانة، تكونت قبل ما يقارب 4.5 مليار سنة، وتقع المجموعة الشمسية في احدى ازرع مجرة درب اللبانة على بعد 30,000 سنة ضوئية من مركز المجرة، و 20,000 سنة ضوئية من أقرب أطرافه، وتدور الشمس حول مركز المجرة بسرعة 220 كم/ثانية وتتم دورة كاملة مع مجموعتها حول مركز المجرة في مدة تصل إلى 225 مليون سنة، مما يعني أن الشمس ومعها مجموعتها قد دارت حول مركز المجرة 20 دورة منذ نشأة المجموعة الشمسية.*

*تتكون المجموعة الشمسية من نجم متوسط الحجم مثل اي نجم عادي هو الشمس وتوجد على هيئة كرة ضخمة من غاز الأيدروجين الذي تكثف على ذاته بقدرة الله، وتهيمن الشمس بقوة جاذبيتها على حركة كافة أجرام المجموعة الشمسية من كواكب وتوابع وكويكبات ومذنبات، وهي مصدر كل من الحرارة والنور على أسطح تلك الأجرام بما تشعه من طاقة.*

*وتوجد ثمانية كواكب تدور حول الشمس، مكونة ما يسمى باسم المجموعة الشمسية، وهذه الكواكب تترتب في مدارات حول الشمس من الداخل إلى الخارج كما يلي: عطارد، الزهرة، الأرض، المريخ، المشتري، زحل، أورانوس، نبتون، والكواكب الأربعة الأولى عطارد، الزهرة، الأرض، المريخ تسمى بالكواكب الداخلية او الكواكب الصخرية بينما تسمى الكواكب الاربعة الأخرى (المشترى، زحل، اورانوس، نيبتون) بالكواكب الخارجة أو الغازية لتكون أغلبها من الغازات.*

*وبالإضافة إلى كواكب المجموعة الشمسية وأقمارها فإن بداخل تلك المجموعة أعدادًا هائلة من الكويكبات والمذنبات، فهناك حزام من أجرام صغيرة نسبيًّا تدور حول الشمس خارج مدار المريخ، ويطلق عليها اسم حزام الكويكبات التي يبلغ قطر أكبرها حوالي 920 كم وأصغرها في حجم ذرات الغبار.*

*نظريات تكون المجموعة الشمسية*

*حاول العلماء إيجاد تفسير لنشأة المجموعة الشمسية واختلفت النظريات بين مؤيد ورافض ولعل من اكثر النظريات انتشارا هما:-*

*إحدى النظريات وهى النظرية الثنائية، التى تقول بأن نجماً ضخماً إقترب من الشمس وكان لهذا النجم قوة جاذبية عالية انتزع من الشمس كتلة ضخمة من الغازات، وشكلت على هيئة أذرع طويلة تدور فى نفس اتجاه دوران الشمس .وفقدت هذه الأذرع جزء من حرارتها، وحدثت بعض الدوامات فتكثفت بعض مادتها وتحولت إلى مجموعة الكواكب التى تدور حول الشمس، واختلفت أحجام تلك الكواكب حسب إختلاف جزء الأذرع المقطوع، لكن هذه النظرية انتقدت من علماء الرياضيات لوجود بعض الأخطاء.*

*وهناك نظرية اخري وهي افضل النظريات تقول ان المجموعة تكونت من سحابة كونية هائلة من الغاز والغبار وظلت لعدة آلاف من السنين واستمرت في الدوران حول نفسها تحت تأثير جاذبيتها الخاصة مكونة بذلك سحابة أخرى أصغر حجما وأكثر كثافة أعطتها كتلة مركزية كونت الشمس في بداياتها، وبعد ملايين السنين دخلت الدقائق الصخرية الأقرب إلى الشمس في تصادم بينها أدى إلى تكون كواكب صغيرة ذات أشكال غير منتظمة إلا أنها ولكونها كانت ذات جاذبية فقد استمرت في جذب الكتل الصخرية والغازات فساعدها ذلك على اكتساب أحجام أكبر ذات انتظام أكثر.http://www.alkoon.alnomrosi.net/solar.html*

*معلومة عن اضرار التدخين*


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2010)

[YOUTUBE]u3uUwjrqAow[/YOUTUBE]

*تتعلق المخاطر الصحية الرئيسية الناتجة عن طرق الاستهلاك المختلفة بالإصابة بأمراض القلب والجهاز الدوري والذي يتسبب فيها ناقل التدخين ومع مرور الوقت يسمح بترسب كميات هائلة من المواد المسرطنة في الفم والحنجرة والرئتين.وتعتبر الأمراض الناجمة عن التدخين من أكبر الأسباب المؤدية للوفاة في العالم في الوقت الحاضر، كما تعتد من أكبر الأسباب للوفاة المبكرة في الدول الصناعية. وفي الولايات المتحدة ترجع حوالي 500.000 حالة وفاة سنويًا إلى أمراض متعلقة بالتدخين. كما قدرت دراسة حديثة أن ثلث سكان الصين من الرجال سوف يشهدون انخفاضًا في معدل العمر نظرًا للتدخين*

*من بين الأمراض والأوبئة التي يمكن أن يسببها التدخين هي تضيق الأوعية الدموية، سرطان الرئة، النوبات القلبية، ومرض الانسداد الرئوي المزمن.*

*المصدر : ويكيبيديا*

*للى بعدى معلومات مُختصرة عن كيفية حدوث البرق فى السماء*


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

[YOUTUBE]725MU_Ubd30&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​ 
*البرق* هو هذا الضوء المبهر الذي يظهر فجأة في قلب السماء في الأيام التي تسوء فيها أحوال الجو, وهو عبارة عن الضوء الناشئ نتيجة تصادم سحابتين أحدهما تحمل الشحنة الكهربائية السالبة والأخرى تحمل الشحنة الكهربائية الموجبة وبذلك ينتج عن التصادم شرارة قوية تصدر علي هيئة الضوء الذي نراه فجأة ثم يختفي في الأيام ذات الطقس السيء، كما أن هذا الضوء يعقبه صوت عالٍ قادم من السماء وهو ما يسمى بالرعد، والإثنان معاً يطلق عليهم اسم الصاعقة​ 




​ 
مختصر ااووووي من موسوعة
http://ar.wikipedia.org​ 

هذا عن البرق ماذا عن الرعد ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2010)

عندما تصتدم سحابتان محملتان ببخار الماء ولكن واحدة ببخار ماء بارد و الأخرى تكون ساخنةفيحدث الرعد و البرق  . و الذى يحدث أولا هو البرق ثم الرعد.
تتكون السحب الرعادة القاتمة في الأيام الرطبة الحارة و يبلغ عرض السحابة منها قرابة ٥ كم و ارتفاعها ٨ كم . و كثيرا ما تكون العاصفة الرعدية و حدة أو (( خِليَّةً )) قائمة بذاتها ، ضمن مجموعة من العواصف التي قد يبلغ عرضها ٣٠ كم ، و قد يزيد عرضها على ٥٠ كم ، و قد تنتج بردا كبيرا مصحوبا بالبرق و الرعد . و إذا كانت العاصفة في السماء فوقنا ، فسوف نسمع الرعد و كذلك سوف نرى البرق في آن واحد . أما إن كانت العاصفة بعيدة فسوف نرى البرق أولا ، لأن الضوء أسرع من الصوت بكثير . اما بالنسبة للعاصفة الرعدية فعند تكون السحب الرعادة عندما يندفع الهواء الرطب الدافىْ صعدا في أعالي الجو و يبرد بشدة فجأة ؛ فيتجمد بعض الماء داخل تلك السحب . و بفعل تيارات الهواء القوية تتصادم بلورات الجليد و قطيرات الماء فيفقد الجليد جسيمات دقيقة مشحونة تدعى إلكترونات ، و هكذا يتنشأ تراكم من الشحنات الكهربائية . هذه الشحنات تطلق بصاعقة برقية تسخن الهواء حولها إلى درجة حرارة تفوق التصور ، تقارب ٠٠٠‚٣٠ْس أي خمس مرات أحر من درجة حرارة سطح الشمس . هذه الحرارة الفائقة تسبب تمدد الهواء بسرعة كبيرة تزيد على الصوت في الهواء ؛ و هذا يسبب قصف الرعود . اما من واجهة أخرى فهي البرق الصفحي فإذا أنار وميض البرق السماء ، فهو برق صفحي يحدث داخل السحابة الرعدية كتفريغ برقي دون أن يهبط إلى الأرض . فإن تصادم جسيمات الماء و الجليد داخل سحابة رعادة يولد ركاما من الكهربائية الساكنة ؛ فتتراكم الشحنات الموجبة في أعلى السحابة ، و تحتشد الشحنات السالبة في أسفلها محاولة الإفلات نحو الأرض . و عندما يبلغ فرق الجهد بين الشحنات حدا كافيا ، يمض التفريغ البرقي من أسفل السحابة نحو أعلاها أو أسفلها نحو الأرض . هناك برق متشعب يبدأ عندما تتعرج ((صاعقة طليعية)) نحو الأرض بسرعة ١٠٠ كم / سا متخذة أسهل المسارات . فتحدث مسارا من الهواء المشحون كهربائيا لصاعقة رجعية ، أو رئيسية ، تنطبق مرتدة في الجو ؛ و هذه الصاعقة المرتدة نشاهدها . و عندما نفاجأ بعاصفة رعدية خارج البيت ، فعلينا تجنب الجوْ تحت شجرة باسقة معزولة . فالتفريغ البرقي يتوخى دوما أسرع المسارت إلى الأرض ، و قد يضرب الشجرة . و من أكثر الأماكن أمانا من الصواعق هي السيارة . فإذا ضربت الصاعقة سيارة ، فإن هيكلها الفولاذي يمرر الكهرباء على سطح السيارة إلى الارض .

الرعد هو الصوت الذي يصدر مصاحباً لمعان البرق. يختلف صوت الرعد من فرقعة حادة إلى دوي منخفض وذلك اعتماداً على طبيعة البرق يحدث الرعد فيزيائياً نتيجة نشوء ازدياد مفاجئ في الضغط ودرجة الحرارة في وسط الهواء المحيط بسبب حدوث البرق. هذا التمدد يشكل بدوره موجات صدمة صوتية تتمثل بصوت الرعد
ويكبيديا

ممكن اعرف لماذا يحدث المد والجزر مختصر​


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2010)

المد والجزر هما ظاهرتان طبيعيتان تحدثان لمياه المحيطات والبحار بتأثير من القمر. المد هو الارتفاع الوقتي التدرجي في منسوب مياه سطح المحيط أو البحر. والجزر هو انخفاض وقتي تدرجي في منسوب مياه سطح المحيط أو البحر.

العوامل المؤثرة على حدوث المد والجزر قوة جذب القمر والشمس للأرض. قوة الطرد المركزية للأرض. ّ


طاقة المد والجزر أو الطاقة القمرية هي نوع من طاقة الحركة التي تكون مخزونة في التيارات الناتجة عن المد والجزر الناتجة بطبيعة الحال عن جاذبية القمر والشمس ودوران الأرض حول محورها وعليه تـُصنف هذه الطاقة على انها طاقة متجددة.

الكثير من الدول الساحلية بدأت الاستفادة من هذه الطاقة الحركية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية وبالتالي تخفيف الضغط عن محطات الطاقة الحرارية، والنتيجة تخفيف التلوث الصادر عن المحطات الحرارية التي تعمل بالفحم أو بالبترول.

المصدر : ويكيبيديا

للى بعدى 
معلومات مختصرة عن المجرات المُكتشفة


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2010)

*اكتشاف  أبعد مجرة عن كوكب الأرض*​
​




​ 
الإثنين, 16-فبراير-2004

اكتشاف أبعد مجرة عن كوكب الأرض
المؤتمر نت (CNN) - اكتشف فريق من علماء الفضاء مجرة جديدة وصغيرة في الفضاء، تعد أبعد جسم معروف عن كوكب الأرض. ويقدم الاكتشاف لمحة عن الكون قبل 750 مليون عام مضت.

وأعلن عالم الفضاء بمعهد كاليفورنيا التكنولوجي، ريتشارد إليس، الأحد "أننا على ثقة من أن المجرة الخافتة الضوء هي أبعد جسم فضائي عن كوكب الأرض."

وتبعد المجرة المكتشفة حوالي 13 بليون سنة ضوئية عن كوكب الأرض، وفقا لوكالة الأسوشيتد برس.

واستخدم العلماء معدات خاصة لرصد المجرة، تمثلت في تلسكوبين عملاقين: الأول في الفضاء، والثاني في هاواي.

وتكشف المجرة عن فترة زمنية مجهولة في عمر الكون، عندما بدأت المجرات والنجوم في التوهج، منهية فترة أطلق عليها العلماء "الأزمان المظلمة."

وفي وقت سابق، ظنّ علماء الفضاء أن المجرات التي تشكلت في بداية الكون احتوت على نجوم مختلفة عن مثيلتها في أزمان لاحقة. غير أن تحليل المعلومات أوضح انتشار أنماط من النجوم والمجرات العملاقة في الفترة التي أعقبت "الأزمان المظلمة."

ولم يحدد العلماء بعد الفترة التي استغرقتها الظلام الدامس الذي لفّ الكون لفترات طويلة، وذلك عقب "الانفجار العظيم" الذي أوجد الكون قبل 13.7 بليون عام، وفقا للنظريات السائدة عن نشأة الكون.


CNN


نكمل عن باقي المجرات اللي ها يدخل


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2010)

المجرات 






 المجرّة كتلة هائلة من النجوم والسدم ومن المادة المنتشرة بين النجوم 
ثمة أنواع ثلاثة من المجرات جرى تصنيفها وفقا لشكلها : المجرات الإهليلجية ذات الشكل البيضيّ - والمجرات الحلزونية التي لها أذرع تلتف لولبيا نحو الخارج انطلاقا من انتفاخ مركزي - والمجرات غير المنتظمة التي ليس لها شكل محدد واضح 
 غير أن شكل المجرّة قد يتشوّه أحيانا من جراء اصطدامها بمجرة أخرى 
أما الكوازارات فهي أجسام متراصّة , شديدة الإضاءة , يعتقد أنها نوّى مجرّية , غير أنها بعيدة إلى درجة يصعب معها تحديد ما هيتها بالضبط , إذ أنها تقع خارج نظاق الكون المعروف , إن أبعد الكوازارات ( أشباه نجوم ) المعروفة توجد على مسافة 15 بليون سنة ضوئية , ويسود الاعتقاد أن الأشعة المنطلقة من المجرات الناشطة والكوازارات تسببها الثقوب السوداء 

درب التبّانة 






درب التبّانة هو الاسم الذي يطلق على الشريط الضوئي الباهت , الممتد عبر السماء الليلية من جانب إلى جانب وينطلق هذا الضوء من النجوم والسدم الموجودة في مجرتنا , والتي تعرف باسم مجرة درب التبّانة 
 لمجرّة درب التبّانة شكل حلزوني يتكون من انتفاخ مركزي كثيف , تحيط به أربع أذرع ملتفة نحو الخارج وتطوّقه هالة أقل كثافة لا نستطيع مشاهدة الشكل الحلزوني , لأن النظام الشمسي يقع في واحدة من هذه الأذرع الحلزونية وهي ذراع الجبّار ( أو الذراع المحلية كما تسمى أحيانا ) , من موقعنا هذا , تحجب السُحُب الغبارية مركز المجرّة تماما على نحو لا تعطي معه الخرائط البصرية سوى مشهد محدود للمجرّة 
الانتفاخ المركزي كرة صغيرة وكثيفة نسبيا , تحتوي بشكل رئيسي على نجوم قديمة ذات أشعة حمراء وصفراء أما الهالة فهي منطقة أقل كثافة وتحتوي على النجوم الأكثر قدما , بعض هذه النجوم قديم قدم المجرة نفسها 15 بليون سنة ربما تحتوي الأذرع الحلزونية بشكل رئيسي على نجوم زرقاء حارة وفتيّة وعلى سدم ( سحب غاز وغبار تتكوّن فيها النجوم ) المجرة هائلة الاتساع تدور المجرة برمتها في الفضاء برغم أن النجوم الداخلية تنطلق بسرعة تفوق سرعة النجوم الخارجية , أما الشمس , التي هي على ثلثي المسافة من المركز نحو الخارج فإنها تكمل دورة واحدة حول المجرة كل 220 مليون سنة تقريبا 

http://www.tasabeeh.com/falak/3/idea8.htm#المجرات

اللي بعدي ياريت معلومات عن النجوم النيوترونية والثقوب السوداء​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2010)

*تمام يا جو مشكورة لتجاوبك الجميل

معلومات حلوة


*


----------



## نيرو (25 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن اسئلة بعيدة عن الفلك
خلينا جوة الارض بلاش نطلع بعيد اوي كدة
وشكرا         ربنا يصبركم علية


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

نيرو قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن اسئلة بعيدة عن الفلك
> خلينا جوة الارض بلاش نطلع بعيد اوي كدة
> وشكرا ربنا يصبركم علية


 
حلووو تكون معلومات شاملة مش محصورة بنمط معين وبالنهاية لافادة وزيادة المعلومات واللي مابيعرف بيصير بيعرف ..
على كل شكراااا"


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2010)

Joyful Song قال:


> اللي بعدي ياريت معلومات عن النجوم النيوترونية والثقوب السوداء ​


 


الثقب الأسود هي منطقة في الفضاء، عبارة عن كتلة كبيرة في حجم صغير تسمى الحجم الحرج بالنسبة لهذه الكتلة، حيث تبدأ المادة بالانضغاط تحت تأثير جاذبيتها الخاصة ويحدث فيها انهيار من نوع خاص هو الانهيار بفعل الجاذبية ،و ذلك ينتج عن القوة العكسية للانفجار حيث أن هذه القوة تضغط النجم وتجعله صغيرًا جدًا وذا جاذبية قوية خارقة، ويزداد تركيز الكتلة أي كثافة الجسم (نتيجة تداخل جسيمات ذراته وإنعدام الفراغ البيني بين الجزيئات)، وتصبح قوّة جاذبيته قوّية إلى درجة لا يمكن لأي جسم يمر بمسافة قريبة منه أن يفلت من جاذبيتهُ مهما بلغت سرعته وبالتالي يزداد كمّ المادة الموجودة في الثقب الأسود، وبحسب النظرية النسبية العامة لـأينشتاين فإن الجاذبية تقوّس الفضاء الذي يسير الضوء فيه بشكل مستقيم بالنسبة للفراغ، وهذا يعني أن الضوء ينحرف تحت تأثير الجاذبية، أما الثقب الأسود فإنه يقوس الفضاء إلى حد يمتص الضوء المار بجانبه بفعل الجاذبية، وهو يبدو لمن يراقبه من الخارج كأنه منطقة من العدم إذ لا يمكن لأي إشارة أو معلومة أو موجة أو جسيم الافلات من منطقة تأثيره فيبدو بذلك أسود. وأمكن معرفة وجوده بمراقبة بعض الأشعاعات من الأشعة السينية التي تنطلق من المواد حين تتحطم جزيئاتها نتيجة أقترابها من مجال جاذبية الثقب الأسود وسقوطها في هاويته، وللتوضيح فإن تحول الكرة الأرضية إلى ثقب أسود يستدعي تحولها إلى كرة نصف قطرها 0.9 سم وكتلتها نفس كتلة الأرض الحالية.

أي بمعنى انضغاط مادتها لجعلها من غير فراغات بينية في ذراتها وبين جسيمات نوى ذراتها، مما يجعلها صغيرة ككرة المنضدة في الحجم ووزنها الهائل يبقى على ما هو عليه. حيث أن الفراغات الهائلة بين الجسيمات الذرية نسبة لحجمها الصغير يحكمها قوانين فيزيائية لا يمكن تجاوزها أو تحطيمها في الظروف العادية.

*المصدر : ويكيبيديا*

*الموضوع ده عجبنى جدا كمان وعشن نفهم الثقوب السوداء كويس لازم نقرى اول جزء فى الموضوع ده :* الثقوب السوداء العملاقة

اما النجم النيوتروني ( فكرته قريبة من الثقب الاسود يعنى بتقل المسافة بين جزيئاته و اخيرا ان زادت كتلته يتحول لثقب اسود ))

 (بالإنكليزية: Neutron Star) هو جرم سماوي ذو قطر متوسط يقدر بحوالي 20 كم وكتلته تتراوح ما بين 1,44 و 3 كتلة شمسية، وهو نوع من البقايا ينتج عن الانهيار الجاذبي لنجم ضخم في مستعر أعظم من نوع: "II" أو "Ib" أو "Ic". يتكون هذا النجم بشكل خاص من مادة مكونة من النيترونات، وكثافته كبيرة فقد تصل إلى أكثر من 1012 في مركزه، أي أن سنتيمترا مكعباً من هذه المادة يعادل كيلومتراً مكعباً من الجليد ذو كثافة 1 غرام لكل سنتيمتر مكعب. والنجم النيوتروني يتمتع بخصائص أخرى غير كثافته الكبيرة، مثل الحقل المغناطيسي المحيط به، ودرجة حرارته العالية.

بعد نفاذ الوقود الذري في النجم وهو عنصر الإيدروجين تتغلب قوى الجذب في النجم على قوى التشتت، وتنقلب مناطقه الغازية الخارجية لتصب في الداخل، وتزيد كثافة النجم شيئاً فشيئاً بتزايد انكماش الذرات داخله تحت تأثير الجاذبية. ويظل انكماش الذرات داخله مع فقدانه المتزايد للحرارة، حتي يأتي الوقت الذي تبتلع فيه نوى الذرات الإلكترونات المحيطة بها، وشيئاً فشيئاً يُصبح النجم عبارة عن نواة واحدة عظيمة الكبر، وبامتصاص البروتونات للإلكترونات تتحول بالتفاعل النووي إلى نيوترونات، وتصبح كل تلك المادة الغريبة للنجم مادة النيوترونات. ولهذا يسمى النجم النيوتروني.
يحدث هذا التحول للنجوم حيث تنقلب إلى نجوم نيوترونية عندما تكون كتلتها في الحدود بين 44و1 و 3 كتلة شمسية. أما إذا كانت كتلة النجم أكبر من هذا الحد، فإن النجم يتحول في آخر عمره إلى ثقب أسود.





نيرو قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن اسئلة بعيدة عن الفلك
> خلينا جوة الارض بلاش نطلع بعيد اوي كدة
> وشكرا ربنا يصبركم علية


 
*وهو كذلك واقولك فكرة حلوة لما تحب تغير مسار اللعبة جاوب على السؤال السابق واقترح الموضوع الى بعدك بعيد عن الفضاء *
*عموما حلتلك المشكلة ههههههه*

*نبعد عن الفضاء شوية و نروح لعلم النفس*
*للى بعدى معلومات عن طرق معاملة الطفل العصبى*


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

العصبية عند الأطفال وكيفية التعامل معها ​ 




​ 
الكثير من الأمهات لا تستطيع التعامل مع الأطفال العصبية وقد تكون الأم في بعض الأحيان سببا في زرع العصبية في الأطفال ويرجع السبب في ذلك إكساب الأطفال عادات غير محببة من الأم عن قصد أو غير قصد أو نتيجة لتعامل الأم مع الأطفال بانفعال وتوتر ويقلد الأطفال هذه العصبية بشكل لا إرادي.
قد يقوم الطفل بعادات أو أفعال عصبية لعدم مقدرته على التعبير بما يشعر به من توتر أو ضيق أو مخاوف من موقف معين أو التعبير عن حاجته لاهتمام و حنان الآخرين أو طلب المساعدة فهذه الأفعال والحركات العصبية تجعل الطفل يتغلب على الإحساس الذي ينتابه في هذه اللحظة.​ 
*أسباب العصبية عند الأطفال*​ 
1- تقليد الأطفال للكبار في عصبيتهم تقليدا عفويا لا إرادي.
2- حرمان الأطفال من الإحساس بالأمان والاحتواء العاطفي.
3- القسوة الزائدة أو التدليل الزائد من المربي للأطفال.
4- التسلط الزائد من الآباء تجاه الأطفال والتدخل الزائد في شئونهم.
5- التوبيخ الدائم والتقليل من شأن الطفل والتقليل من مستواه العقلي والفكري.
6- قد ينتج من شعور الطفل بالتوتر الشديد فتكون حركات عصبية لا إرادية.
7- محاولة من الأطفال لتحقيق الذات ولفت أنظار الآخرين.
8- شعور الأطفال بالتفرقة بينهم وبين احد إخوانهم.​ 
*علاج العصبية عند الأطفال*​ 
- يجب معرفة السبب الأساسي لهذه الحركات العصبية فقد يكون سبب عضوي يجب اللجوء للطبيب لمعالجته وإذا كان سبب عصبي فلابد من إشباع حاجات الأطفال وتقديرهم وعدم نبذهم وتجنب القسوة الزائدة والتدليل الزائد.
- إعطاء الأطفال مساحة من الحرية والتعبير عن أنفسهم بلا تحجيم للحرية وترك مساحة للطفل بالإختلاط بالأصحاب من نفس العمر حتى ننمي لدي الأطفال الإجتماعية وحب الآخرين والتعبير عن أنفسهم بحرية في غياب الأبوين.
- لا تكون عصبي ومتوتر دائما أمام الأطفال حتى لا يقلد الأطفال تلك الإنفعالات بشكل تلقائي.
- التعبير للأطفال عن مشاعر الحب تجاههم مما يعزز الشعور بالدفء والحنان لدى الأطفال كما يساعدهم على معرفة الأسلوب الصحيح للتعبير عن الحب تجاه الآخرين.
- عند توجيه نقد لسلوك الطفل يجب إيصال الشعور بنبذ السلوك وليس نبذ الطفل ذاته مع مراعاة إستخدام ألفاظ غير مؤذية لشعور الطفل.
- يجب التحلي بالصبر والتفاهم والتعامل مع الأطفال بهدوء وتقديم المساندة العاطفية للأطفال حتى يتجاوز الأطفال هذه العصبية.
- إستخدام أسلوب التجاهل أثناء انفعال الأطفال الشديد والذهاب لمكان لا يمكنه أن يلاحقك فيه.
- إظهار الإعجاب نحو سلوك الطفل الحسن واستخدام أسلوب المكافأة.
- استخدام قاعدة العزل ولو دقائق معدودة أثناء انفعال الطفل بتغيير مكانه وعدم صرف انفعاله في أحد الأشخاص.
- الاهتمام بالأطفال وإحاطتهم بالرعاية والحنان وتخصيص وقت للحوار والمناقشة مع الأطفال لتفريغ طاقاتهم.
- لا تنفذ للطفل الأمر الذي تعصب من أجله واشترط عليه الهدوء لتنفيذه ليعلم الطفل أن العصبية لا تأتي بنتائج مثمرة.
- لا تستثيري الطفل ثم تلوميه على الإنفعلات العصبية التي قام بها.
- شارك الطفل في أعمال جماعية لتنمية روح الجماعة وحب الآخرين واسمحي لطفلك بالذهاب إلى رحلات جماعية مع أصدقائه ليتعلم تحمل المسئولية ويتصرف بتلقائية.​ 
http://mynono.hawaaworld.com​ 
معلومات عن فوائد العناية بالاسنان​


----------



## اني بل (1 مايو 2010)

تفريش الأسنان على الأقل مرتين يومياً بمعجون أسنان يحتوي على الفلورايد ويفضل التفريش بعد الغداء وقبل النوم .

- التفريش بطريق صحيحة والمفضل أن تسأل طبيب الآسنان عن الطريقة الصحيحة لتفريش الأسنان .

- المضمضة مرتين يومياً بمحلول مطهر للفم للوقاية من التهابات اللثة والوقاية من النخور السنية .

- استعمال الخيط السني لتنظيف السطوح الملاصقة بين الأسنان .

- تناول الغذاء المتوازن والصحي والحد من تناول الوجبات الخفيفة بين الوجبات الرئيسية مع الإقلال من تناول السكريات والنشويات .

- زيارة طبيب الأسنان بفترات منتظمة للقيام بتنظيف الأسنان وفحص الفم ( يفضل كل 4 – 6 شهور زيارة طبيب الأسنان ) .

- سؤال طبيب الأسنان عن أي من منتجات رعاية صحة الفم الأكثر فعالية لحالة المريض   -

- لا تتردد في الاتصال بطبيبك للاستفسار أو للمساعدة في أي مشكلة فموية أو سنية .


كيف تعتنين باسنانك ؟؟
1- اهتمي بشكل اساسي بفرشاة الاسنان بشكل يومي لايقل عن مرتين في اليوم كحد ادني ،،
2- تجنبي الاطعمة اللزجة اللي ممكن تلتصق بالاسنان ، او احرصي على تنظيف الاسنان بعدها مباشرة
3- حاولي تناول العصيرات و المشروبات الغازية بالمصاص ،، عشان نتجنب مرورها على الاسنان ،، و احتمالية الصبغه اللي ممكن تعطيها
4- حاولي استخدام المناديل لتنشيف الأسنان يدوياً ، لأن هذي الطريقة تزيل صفائح البكتريا و بقايا الطعام ، على ماقريت في الانترنت ،، انه فيه مناديل خاصه بالأسنان لتنظيفها
5- استخدمي العلك قليل السكر ، فهو منشط للغدد اللعابية: يسيل اللعاب الذي يعتبر الغسول الطبيعي للفم.كما يرفع اللعاب معدل حموضة الفم “pH” ، ويعادل الأحماض البكتيرية
6- و ما ننسى السواك اللي له اهمية كبير في ازلة طبقة البكتريا عن الاسنان ،، و دائما نلاحظ ان اللي يستخدمون المسواك دايم ،، ينعمون باسنان بيضاء و نظيفة

منظف سريع من أوراق المريمية:
تستخدم أوراق المريمية في دعك الأسنان كوسيلة سريعة للتنظيف


معجون أسنان من النعناع:
لعمل معجون أسنان بالمنزل تُخلط المكونات التالية مع بعضها لصنع عجينة:
ملعقة كبيرة بيكربونات صوديوم
أو ملعقة كبيرة فحم مطحون
أو ملعقة كبيرة جذور فراولة مطحونة
نقطتان من زيت النعناع
كمية مناسبة من الماء لعمل عجينة

إزالة أصباغ الأسنان (البقع البيضاء بالسن)
- تدعك الأسنان بالسطح الداخلي لنصف ثمرة فراولة.. مع الاهتمام بتناول عصير الفراولة.
- تدعك الأسنان بالسطح الداخلي لنصف ثمرة ليمون أو يستخدم عصير الليمون على قطعة قطن.
( انا شخصيا ما بنصح بهذه الطرقة فاليمون حامض و الحامض يعمل على تاكل طبقة المينا في الضرس )
- تعمل بودرة من المريمية على النحو التالي: ملعقتان كبيرتان من أوراق المريمية الطازجة + ملعقتان كبيرتان من ملح الطعام.
تُطحن الأوراق مع الملح ثم يُسخن الخليط في الفرن (أو على نار هادئة) حتى يتماسك ثم يُطحن مرة أخرى لعمل بودرة. تستخدم هذه البودرة في دعك الأسنان لإزالة الأصباغ عنها كما أنها تعطر الفم وتساعد على الوقاية من التسوس
-يمكن كذلك استخدام ماء الورد كغسول منعش للفم.

وصفة لتبييض الأسنان
وصفة جميلة وسهلة ومجربة لتبييض الاسنان
-خذى قطعه خبز محمص (توست او بقسماط ) واحرقيها تماما على النار
ثم اطحنيها جيدا حتى تتحول الى رماد .
واخلطى المسحوق الناتج بنصف ملعقة عسل نحل ثم ادعكى
به اسنانك
-لاسنان بيضاء ناصعة اخلطي شوية بيكربونات الصودا مع بيروكسيد الهيدروجين لتحصلي على معجون طري حطيه مرة في الاسبوع على الاسنان لإزالة طبقة البلاك والبقع الصفراء
لكن انتبهي فبيكربونات الصودا مضرة للأسنان فلا تكثري منها
مع إنها لوحدها ممكن تبيض الأسنان لكن برضوا لا تكثري منها
(نعم البيكربونات مضرة و ممكن استخدام الهيدروجين بيروكسيد كغسول للفم بس تركيزه مش لازم يزيد عن 3.5% الهيدروجين بيروكسيد معروف لدى الجميع باسم مية الاكسجين)

أما لتعطير رائحة الفم
-عليك بالبقدونس ،، يؤخذ ثم يمضغ ،، لأن البقدونس معروف بأنه يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكلوروفيل المعروف برائحته المعطرة والذي يدخل في تركيب معطرات الفم التجارية
-اللافندر أو البردقوش أو الزعتر أو الحصالبان:
يستخدم شاي أحد هذه الأنواع كغسول مطهر ومنعش للفم ومقاوم للرائحة الكريهة كما ان لها مفعول مطهر للفم ،،

http://tamara.mosharakah.com/?p=194

معلومة عن فوائد رياضة المشي او الجري​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2010)

*يعمل المشي على تحسين عمل القلب:*

*إذ يفيد المشي في تحسين أداء القلب والمحافظة على صحته وخفض الكولسترول و خفض ضغط الدم و تحسين التمثيل الغذائي والاستفادة من العناصر الغذائية، إذ تشير الدراسات إلى أن معدل التمثيل الغذائي يكون بطيئا لدى الإنسان البدين الذي لا يمارس الحركة، بينما التمثيل الغذائي يكون سريعاً لدى من يمارس الحركة أو الرياضة و يقوي العظام ويحافظ على صحة المفاصل و يقوي العضلات و يخفف من حدة التوتر النفسي، إذ أن الرياضة بشكل عام تساعد على إفراز هرمون الإندروفين الذي يمنح الإنسان الشعور بالراحة والسعادة. ورياضة المشي بذلك تخفف من حدة التوتر والشعور بالقلق والاضطرابات الناجمة عن ضغوط الحياة اليومية التي لا تنتهي. وعن طريق مزاولة الأنشطة الرياضية بما في ذلك رياضة المشي يحصل الإنسان على مفهوم الذات من الناحية الايجابية حيث يشعر بالسعادة والسرور والنظرة المتفائلة عن شخصيته و ذاته.*

*الأمر الذي يجب الإيمان به والاقتناع التام بجدواه ضرورة المشي على أي حال من الأحوال ولاشك أن الخالق سبحانه وتعالى حين جعل المشي سمة في كل إنسان علم انه سيحفظ توازن الإنسان ويحافظ على لياقته لأبسط أنواع الرياضة فبمجرد المشي يكتسب الإنسان الكثير من اللياقة البدنية ويقضي على الكثير من الإمراض التي يمكن أن تعتري الإنسان لكثرة جلوسه وقلة حركته والمشي هو الرياضة الوسط بين الرياضات فلا هو بالعنيف فيجهد الجسد ويؤدي إلى تضخم العضلات كما نراه عند الذين يمارسون ألعاب القوى ولا هو سيء لدرجة وصول الإنسان معه إلى الترهل لذا كان المشي هو الحل الوسط لمقاومة ما ينتج جراء تركه*
*
*
*المصدر.*

*اللى بعدى اطلب معلومة عن  المانجو
*​


----------



## اني بل (1 مايو 2010)

أكد خبراء التغذية أن ثمار المانجو اللذيذة تتميز بأنها تحتوي علي كميات قليلة من الدهون المشبعة والكوليسترول، كما أنها تحتوي علي إنزيم له خصائص مفيدة للمعدة ويساعد علي الهضم.
وأوضح الخبراء أن ثمرة مانجو متوسطة الحجم، تحتوي علي ما يقرب من 40% من احتياجك اليومي من الألياف التي تحافظ على صحة القلب، وتقي من الإصابة ببعض أنواع السرطان، كما تخفض مستويات الكوليسترول في الدم، كما أنها غنية بالفيتامينات مثل فيتامين أ – ب6 – ج

ونظرا لما تحتويه ثمار المانجو من حديد ينصح الخبراء السيدات الحوامل والمرضي المصابين بالأنيميا بتناولها.

http://www.3rbdr.com

معلومة عن مسببات البراكين والزلازل​


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2010)

*يُثبت لفترة طويلة*


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2010)

*أسباب نشوء البراكين*
*يبدو في الوقت الحاضر أن هناك سببين رئسيين لصعود **الصهارة** إلى سطح الأرض، وانسيابها بشكل حمم حارة ولزجة هما : حركية قشرة أرضية حيث تتولد عند صفيحتين من القشرة حرارة فتصهر المواد. تدفق الماغما تحت القشرة الأرضية (نشاط الماغما). تعد الصدوع مناطق ضعف في القشرة الأرضية وكذلك الالتواءات الشديدة وبخاصة المستلقية في المناطق الجبلية العالية أو الأعماق السحيقة عوامل تساعد المواد المنصهرة الباطنية الشديدة الحرارة والواقعة تحت ضغط هائل لتنطلق عبر منفذ منها إلى سطح الأرض*

*كيف تتكون الزلازل*
*أثناء عملية الاهتزاز التي تصيب القشرة الأرضية تتولد ستة أنواع من موجات الصدمات، من بينها اثنتان تتعلقان بجسم الأرض حيث تؤثران على الجزء الداخلي من الأرض بينما الأربعة موجات الأخرى تكون موجات سطحية، ويمكن التفرقة بين هذه الموجات أيضا من خلال أنواع الحركات التي تؤثر فيها على جزيئات الصخور، حيث ترسل الموجات الأولية أو موجات الضغط جزيئات تتذبذب جيئة وذهابا في نفس اتجاه سير هذه الأمواج، بينما تنقل الأمواج الثانوية أو المستعرضة اهتزازات عمودية على اتجاه سيرها. وعادة ما تنتقل الموجات الأولية بسرعة أكبر من الموجات الثانوية، ومن ثم فعندما يحدث زلزال، فإن أول موجات تصل وتسجل في محطات البحث الجيوفيزيقية في كل أنحاء العالم هي الموجات الأولية.*

* نظريات نشأة الزلازل*
*كانت الأرض منذ نشأتها جسمًا ساخنًا كسائر الكواكب، وحينما برد كوّن الغلاف المائي وجذب له الغلاف الهوائي، ومع زيادة البرودة.. تكوَّنت الطبقة الصلبة الخارجية المعروفة باسم القشرة، لكن باطن الأرض ظل ساخنًا حتى الآن، ويحتوى على صهارة مدن يموج بظ على تآكل الصخور الصلبة في القشرة الصلبة وتحميلها أو شحنها بإجهادات وطاقات عظيمة للغاية تزداد بمرور الوقت، والقشرة نفسها مكوّنة من مجموعة من الألواح الصخرية العملاقة جدًّا، ويحمل كل لوح منها قارة من القارات أو أكثر، وتحدث عملية التحميل أو الشحن بشكل أساسي في مناطق التقاء هذه الألواح بعضها مع بعض، والتي يطلق عليها العلماء الصدوع أو الفوالق التي تحدّد نهايات وبدايات الألواح الحاملة للقارات، وحينما يزيد الشحن أو الضغط على قدرة هذه الصخور على الاحتمال لا يكون بوسعها سوى إطلاق سراح هذه الطاقة فجأة في صورة موجات حركة قوية تنتشر في جميع الاتجاهات، وتخترق صخور القشرة الأرضية، وتجعلها تهتز وترتجف على النحو المعروف، في ضوء ذلك.. نشأت على الأرض مجموعة من المناطق الضعيفة في القشرة الأرضية تعتبر مراكز النشاط الزلزالي أو مخارج تنفس من خلالها الأرض عما يعتمل داخلها من طاقة قلقة تحتاج للانطلاق، ويطلق عليها "أحزمة الزلازل" وهي: حزام المحيط الهادي يمتدّ من جنوب شرق آسيا بحذاء المحيط الهادي شمالاً، وحزام غرب أمريكا الشمالية الذي يمتدّ بمحاذاة المحيط الهادي، وحزام غرب [الأمريكتين]]، ويشمل فنزويلا وشيلي والأرجنتين، وحزام وسط المحيط الأطلنطي، ويشمل غرب المغرب، ويمتدّ شمالاً حتى إسبانيا وإيطاليا ويوجوسلافيا واليونان وشمال تركيا، ويلتقي هذا الفالق عندما يمتدّ إلى الجنوب الشرقي مع منطقة "جبال زاجروس" بين العراق وإيران، وهي منطقة بالقرب من "حزام الهيمالايا". و حزام الألب، ويشمل منطقة جبال الألب في جنوب أوروبا. وحزام شمال الصين والذي يمتدّ بعرض شمال الصين من الشرق إلى الغرب، ويلتقي مع صدع منطقة القوقاز، وغربًا مع صدع المحيط الهادي. وهناك حزام آخر يعتبر من أضعف أحزمة الزلازل، ويمتدّ من جنوب صدع الأناضول على امتداد البحر الميت جنوبًا حتى خليج السويس جنوب سيناء، ثم وسط البحر الأحمر فالفالق الأفريقي العظيم، ويؤثر على مناطق اليمن وأثيوبيا ومنطقة الأخدود الأفريقي العظيم. إن الكرة الأرضية وحدة واحدة، لكن من الثابت أن براكين القشرة الأرضية، والضغوط الواقعة عليها في المناطق المختلفة منها تؤدي إلى حدوث نشاط زلزالي لا يمكن الربط بينه وبين حدوث نشاط زلزالي في منطقة أخرى، وفي ضوء ذلك.. اكتسب كل حزام زلزالي طبيعة خاصة تختلف عن الآخرى من حيث الطبيعة الاراضية (الجيولوجية) والتراكيب تحت السطحية، والتي يمكن معها القول: إن نشاطها الزلزالي يكون خاصًّا بهذه المنطقة، ولا يعني تقارب زمن حدوث النشاط الزلزالي على أحزمة الزلازل المختلفة أن هناك توافقًا في زمن حدوثها بعضها مع بعض، إنما يرجع ذلك إلى عوامل كثيرة داخل باطن الأرض ما زالت محل دراسة من الإنسان. إن الكرة الأرضية وحدة واحدة، لكن من الثابت أن براكين القشرة الأرضية، والضغوط الواقعة عليها في المناطق المختلفة منها تؤدي إلى حدوث نشاط زلزالي لا يمكن الربط بينه وبين حدوث نشاط زلزالي في منطقة أخرى، وفي ضوء ذلك.. اكتسب كل حزام زلزالي طبيعة خاصة تختلف عن الآخرين من حيث الطبيعة الجيولوجية والتراكيب تحت السطحية، والتي يمكن معها القول: إن نشاطها الزلزالي يكون خاصًّا بهذه المنطقة، ولا يعني تقارب زمن حدوث النشاط الزلزالي على أحزمة الزلازل المختلفة أن هناك توافقًا في زمن حدوثها بعضها مع بعض، إنما يرجع ذلك إلى عوامل كثيرة داخل باطن الأرض ما زالت محل دراسة من الإنسان.الزلازل هي عبارة عن ازاحة طبقات الأرض*


*المصدر ويكيبيديا*

*للى بعدى*
*كيفية ترتيب الاولويات فى حياة الانسان*


----------



## *koki* (2 مايو 2010)

هى حلوة بس انا مش فاهمة


----------



## اني بل (3 مايو 2010)

كوكي الحلوةة 
اللعبة سهلة شخص بيسأل سؤال معلومة لنفرض جسم الانسان مما يتكون 
يجي الشخص للي بعد يجاوب لكن يحط الرابط من موقع وبعد ما يخلص يسأل سؤال ويجي اللي بعده يجاوب  ...وهكذاااا 
لعبة للفائدة 
منورة كوكي


----------



## اني بل (3 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يُثبت لفترة طويلة*


 
شكرااا" حبيبتي الغالية على محبتك وعلى اهتمامك المميز بالموضوع وهذا ان نم عن شئ
فانه ينم عن شخصية رائعة تعشق الثقافة وتحبه ممنونة لما تفعليه وربنا يبارك بتعبك ياعسل


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

التنظيم الايجابي يقوم على مرتكزين أساسيين هما : التخطيط وترتيب الأولويات . وقد وضع ( ادوين بلس ) في كتابه ( get things done ) أبجدية ترتيب الأولويات . وكلمة أبجدية هنا مشتقة من ( أ. ب. ج. د ) فهو يرتب الأولويات كما يلي : 
أولوية ( أ ): خاصة بالأعمال الهامة والعاجلة ، وهي الأعمال التي ننجزها من خلال ادارة الأزمات أو بأسلوب المطافىء التي لا تتدخل الا بعد اشتعال الحريق . ويركز معظم المديرين على هذا الأسلوب لأنه لا يحتاج الى تخطيط ، أو لأنهم مجبرون على ذلك . 
أولوية ( ب ) : خاصة بالأعمال الهامة وغير العاجلة ، وهي الأعمال التي ننجزها والرؤية التي نصوغها من خلال التخطيط الاستراتيجي وادارة المستقبل . ويتجاهل معظم المديرين هذه الأولوية لأن نتائجها بعيدة المدى ، ولأتهم يعتقدون أنه لا داعي للتخطيط مادام العمل يسير بشكل مقبول ، ولأنهم لم يجربوا العمل وفق هذه الأولوية ولم يجربوا منافعها من قبل . 
أولوية ( ج) : تتعلق بالأعمال العاجلة وغير الهامة ، وهي الأعمال التي ننجزها لارضاء الآخرين ، أو لعدم ادراكنا لضآلة قيمتها ، أو لأننا غير مدربين على ادارة الذات واشتثمار الوقت كمورد استراتيجي ومجال للمنافسة . 
الادارة الفعالة للذات تتطلب : 
استثمار معظم الوقت في ادارة الأولوية (ب) ، وجزء كبير من الوقت في ادارة الأولوية ( أ) وأقل جزء من الوقت للتعامل مع الأولوية (ج) .
في المجتمعات الأقل تقدما توجد أيضا الأولوية (د) ، وهي تتعلق بالأعمال غير الهامة وغير العاجلة .
وهذه الأنشطة لاتدخل في صميم العمل ، لأنها نتاج الوقت المهدر والمجهود الضائع في أنشطة تضر بالعمل ، مثل : الاتصالات التلفونية الشخصية للحديث في أي شيء ، والاجتماعات الجانبية الناتجة عن صراع في داخل المؤسسة ، والبطالة المقنعة التي تؤثر سلبيا على الروح المعنوية ، والزيارات المفاجئة التي تربك العمل . هذه الأولوية السلبية التي تسود في المجتمعات المتخلفة يمكن القضاء عليها بالتخطيط المسبق واستثمار جزء من الوقت المتاح في الأولوية ( ب ) لوضع سياسة يكون من ضمن أولوياتها التخلص من الأنشطة ( د) .
أعمال اليوم والأسبوع : 
بعد أن تعرفت على ( أبجديات ) تحديد الأولويات ، يمكنك استخدامها جنبا الى جنب الأفكار التالية التي ستساعدك على التحكم بعملك اليومي والأسبوعي : 
1- خطط لعمل الغد من اليوم ، واكتبه على شكل قائمة أو خطوات عمل ، وضع هذه القائمة مبكرا ، يساعدك على بدء يوم العمل بذهن صاف ورؤية واضحة . 
2- كن مرنا واستخدم احساسك الداخلي وفطرتك وخبرتك في تعديل المواعيد وتغيير الأولويات طبقا لاحتياجات العمل . 
3- حدد موعدا خاصا مع نفسك كل يوم لأداء الأعمال الهامة جدا ، والتي تحتاج الى تركيز شديد . في هذا الوقت يمكن للسكرتير أو لأحد الزملاء تلقي مكالماتك ، ويمكنك الخلو بنفسك في مكان آخر خارج مكتبك لمنع المقاطعات . خصص مثل هذا الوقت للتخطيط أو التقييم أو المراجعة ولقراءة التقارير والتعليق عليها .
4- لا تخلط في قوائم العمل اليومي أو الأسبوعي بين الأولويات ( أ) و ( ب ) واحذر أن تطغى الادارة بأسلوب المطافىء على عملك وحياتك . لا تجعل الأولوية ( أ ) تزيد عن ثلاثة أو أربعة نشاطات كل يوم ، وخصص بعض الوقت للأولوية ( ب ) مهما وجدت ذلك صعبا في البداية . عندما تقدم الأولوية (ب) ستجني ثمار ذلك بسرعة وتبدأ بتحقيق بغض أهدافك طويلة المدى ، والتي ستقلل من اعتمادك على الأولويات الأخرى بالتدريج ولا تنس أن الوقت هو الحياة . 

معلومات عن القرحة المعوية​


----------



## جيلان (26 يونيو 2010)

*القرحة الهضمية هي قرحة تتكون في منطقة القناة المعِدّية المعويّة وتكون غالبا حامضية الوسط مما يجعلها مؤلمة. حوالي 80% من القرحات تصاحبها إصابة بالملوية البوابية، وهي بكتريا عصوية الشكل تعيش في بيئة المعدة الحامضية. ما يقارب 20% فقط من الحالات المصابة بالقرحة تقصد الطبيب (ليست بالحالة الخطيرة إذا تم اكتشافها في وقت مبكر وممكن علاجها جراحيا). بعض الأدوية قد تسبب ظهور القرحة أو تزيدها سوءاً مثل الأسبرين ومضادات الالتهاب غير الستيروئيدية Non-Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDs). خلافا للاعتقاد السائد فإن القرحات التي تظهر في الاثنى عشر تفوق عدداً تلك التي تظهر في المعدة. حوالي 4% من قرحات المعدة تسببها أورام سرطانية لذا فإنه من الأفضل أخذ عدة عينات من المعدة للتأكد من خلوها من أي أورام سرطانية. أما قرحات الاثنى عشر فهي بشكل عام حميدة.*

لقراءة المزيد اضغط هنا : http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/قرحة_هضمية


*عايزة معلومات عن تأسيس وكالة ناسا للفضاء*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2010)

مفيد جدا


----------



## جيلان (26 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> مفيد جدا


 
لو تحب تشارك فى اللعبة ممكن


----------

